# Eclipse rims to Sentra SER Spec V?



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Y'all-

I currently drive a 1997 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS Spyder with some 18" rims on 225 rubber. I'm considering purchasing a used SE-R Spec V ... will my current rims fit on the Nissan?

Thanks for the help.

Peace,

Juha


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

hate to tell you but..... i think that the mitsubishi eclipse spyder had a 5 lug pattern. the spec v has the 4 lug pattern. the answer is no. peace


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey snkee200sx-

Thanks for the reply. The Eclipse does in fact have a 5-lug pattern. I guess if I sell the Spyder I'll include the rims wit it, and try and get some new ones for the SE-R if I do go that route... the Spec V stock 17"s don't look half bad either!

Peace,

Juha


----------

